#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Lord of Death= Мара?

## Margarita

Кого в буддизме понимают под словом "Бог смерти". Это тоже самое, что и Мара?

----------


## До

Разное.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Кого в буддизме понимают под словом "Бог смерти"


Яма

----------


## Tiop

И тот, и тот может быть.

----------


## Антон Николаев

> И тот, и тот может быть.


И в любом случае не бог  :Smilie:

----------


## Маша_ла

Может, повелитель смерти?

Мара - их 4 штуки, они все являются в Тиб. Буддизме, воплощениями индуистких богов - там, Вишну, Кришна и т.п. И все выполняют функции отвлечения практиканта от практики, насколько я понимаю. Т.е., если практиканта перекосячило и он отвлекся или стал неправильно практиковать -Мара побеждает.. У меня так было.

А повелитель смерти, может Яма? Я в них вечно путаюсь. Яма вроде как держит в зубках все 6 миров самсары. На моей танке, по крайне мере.

В общем, суть в том, что до достижения просветления, никто сам собой не повелевает, в этом смысл, наверное. А если в тексте нет имени повелителя смерти, то не надо его туда добавлять.

----------


## Margarita

Так там такой контекст

May my spiritual teachers and guides of great virtue, My mother, my father and my relatives, 
The Sun and the Moon, 
and all virtuous leaders of the world – 
May the highest gods and evil forces; Celestial beings, guardian spirits of the Earth 
and the Lord of Death; May those who are friendly, indifferent or hostile; 
May all beings receive the blessings of my life. 

Ācariyūpakārā ca 
mātāpitā ca сātakā 
Suriyo candimā 
rājā guṇavantā narāpi ca 
Brahma mārā ca indā ca 
lokapālā ca devatā 
Yamo mittā manussā ca 
majjhattā verikāpi ca 
Sabbe sattā sukhī hontu 
puссāni pakatāni me

----------


## Антон Николаев

> Так там такой контекст


Поискал в гугле. То, что вы переводите, есть в этом файле, с превосходным переводом на английский язык. (Там, кстати, и насчет "тройного счастья" объясняется.)

http://vipassanasangha.free.fr/ChantingBook.pdf

----------


## Margarita

Ой... я Вас Обожаю... Это прям то, что я перевожу.... Ура-ура-ура... Счастье есть)

----------


## Aleksey L.

Да смогут мои духовные учителя и наставники великой добродетели, мои мать и отец и мои родственники, Солнце и Луна, 
и все благие руководители мира - 
Да смогут и высшие боги и недобрые силы; Божественные существа (дэва), духи-защитники Земли (Чатурмахараджакаяка) и Владыка Смерти (Ямараджа); Да смогут те, кто дружелюбен, беспристрастен или враждебен; 
Да смогут все существа обрести благословения от моей жизни.

----------


## Антон Николаев

> Яма вроде как держит в зубках все 6 миров самсары. На моей танке, по крайне мере.


Бхавачакра - моя любимая танка  :Smilie:  

Так вот, тот, кто на этой танке в полный рост, с зубами и в короне из черепов - это Яма. Он следит за тем, чтобы каждый умерший переродился в соответствии со своей кармой. А Мара, в отличие от Ямы - это тот, кто следит за тем, чтобы перерождение продолжалось бесконечно.

----------


## Маша_ла

Ага, с короной  и в полный рост  :Smilie: 
А Мара - это он или она? У меня бабушку, кстати, Марой звали  :Smilie: 

Я всегда думала, что Мара - это она  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Мара - их 4 штуки, они все являются в Тиб. Буддизме, воплощениями индуистких богов - там, Вишну, Кришна и т.п. И все выполняют функции отвлечения практиканта от практики, насколько я понимаю.


Маша, а можно по подробнее?

----------


## Аминадав

> Так там такой контекст
> 
> May my spiritual teachers and guides of great virtue, My mother, my father and my relatives, 
> The Sun and the Moon, 
> and all virtuous leaders of the world – 
> May the highest gods and evil forces; Celestial beings, guardian spirits of the Earth 
> and the Lord of Death; May those who are friendly, indifferent or hostile; 
> May all beings receive the blessings of my life. 
> 
> ...


Вот что думал переводчик:

Brahma - the highest gods 
mārā - and evil forces
indā - наверное, перевочик включил Индру в "the highest gods" или "Celestial beings"
lokapālā - guardian spirits of the Earth
devatā - Celestial beings
Yamo - the Lord of Death

----------


## Маша_ла

Уллу, а подробнее я не знаю - мне Лама в двух словах рассказал, а я в подробности не вдавалась, только запомнила, что буддийские 4 Мары соответствуют 4-м высшим индуистским богам, из коих я запомнила всего двоих  :Smilie: 
На этих 4-х Марах стоит Хеваджра с супругой. Вот на каком-то уроке Лама нам про них и объяснял.

А про функцию отвлечения практиканта от практики - это мой домысел, основанный на чем-то где-то прочитанном.. А вот про богов - из аутентичного источника  :Smilie:

----------


## Вова Л.

Четыре мары



> "Говоря "Мара", люди обычно подразумевают жуткое на вид создание устрашающей формы и огромных размеров, Владыку Тьмы. Но в действительности это не так. Истинный Мара – это всегда нечто препятствующее достижению полного Освобождения. Поэтому наши любимые, родственники и другие близкие иногда могут стать этим Марой, но нет Мары сильнее и могущественнее, чем цепляние за эго (тиб. bdag-'dzin). До тех пор, пока цепляние за эго не отсечено, все проявления Мары активны в человеке. Мара всегда поднимает голову снова и снова. Очень важно при помощи особого метода умело отсечь этого Мару цепляния за эго. Мара состоит из трёх, иногда из четырёх аспектов, которые должны быть отсечены. Как же называются эти четыре формы?
> 
> Это Осязаемый Мара, Неосязаемый Мара, Мара Самодовольства, Мара Сомнений – таковы четыре формы Мары, происходящие от цепляния за эго.
> 
> Осязаемый Мара проявляется, например, когда глаза видят прекрасную форму и это вызывает привязанность, а если форма отвратительна, то это вызывает отвращение. То же относится к ушам, носу, языку, коже и ко всем объектам органов чувств: видимому, слышимому, обоняемому, вкушаемому и осязаемому. Любя хорошее и чувствуя отвращение к плохому, мы прикрепляем себя к хорошему и плохому, что и называется Марой двойственности…
> 
> Неосязаемый Мара не так реален для органов чувств, как предыдущий, но кто скажет, что его нет? В нашем уме рождаются бесчисленные понятия о плохом и хорошем. Цепляясь за понятия о дурном, мы пугаемся и видим демонов. А если в нашем уме происходят дивные явления, мы привязываемся и цепляемся за них, называя это божеством. Таким образом мы обуславливаемся добром и злом. На основе этой фундаментальной обусловленности ум опутывается различными клешами. Хотя клеши не воспринимаются так очевидно и осязаемо, как объективный мир, они приносят вполне конкретный вред, являясь движущей силой всех неблагих действий. Не воспринимая клеши объективно, мы не можем коснуться их руками, поэтому их называют Неосязаемым Марой…
> 
> Мара Самодовольства – это поглощённость возникшим чувством удовольствия, уюта и радости, обусловленность своими мыслями в этом новом состоянии ума. Причинами этой самозацикленности могут стать известность и богатство среди людей, вызывающие давку и суету вокруг, видение лика божественного йидама, умение своей энергией или словом подавлять демонов и силы обусловленности, успокаивать боль, рождение необычных переживаний в потоке сознания, пророческие сновидения, способности ясновидения, ощущение силы, пылания, блаженство физического тела, энергии и сознания, невольное привлечение богов, демонов и людей, которые делают богатые подношения, возносят хвалу, прислуживают, и многие другие подобные причины. Порождая гордость, радость, довольство, они становятся препятствием на пути к полному Освобождению. Поэтому такие препятствия называют Марой Самодовольства…
> ...


Взято отсюда.

----------


## ullu

Маша, Ага, и на том спасибо )
Мне были интересны их функции. ну то есть чего они делают с нами такого...ну в смысле как их распознать в уме.
А я поищу может найду чего. если у кого чего есть про это то киньте в меня плиз этим )

----------


## ullu

Вова, спасибо. У Мачиг Лабдрон я это читала, да. Я думала чт может ещё какая есть классификация, в связи со связью с богами.

----------


## Гьялцен

> А про функцию отвлечения практиканта от практики - это мой домысел, основанный на чем-то где-то прочитанном.. А вот про богов - из аутентичного источника


Нет, это не домысел. Есть 4 мары: Демон сына богов, демон 5-ти негативных эмоций, демон физического тела и демон бога смерти. Первый из них разрушает наше усердие. (из учений Ургьена Ринпоче).

----------


## Гьялцен

> Бхавачакра - моя любимая танка  
> 
> Так вот, тот, кто на этой танке в полный рост, с зубами и в короне из черепов - это Яма. Он следит за тем, чтобы каждый умерший переродился в соответствии со своей кармой. А Мара, в отличие от Ямы - это тот, кто следит за тем, чтобы перерождение продолжалось бесконечно.


Кстати, эту танку нельзя ставить на алтарь и держать в алтарной комнате, т. к. она символизирует сансару.

----------


## Маша_ла

А она у меня над кроватью висит. Не на кухню же ее вешать, ибо комната одна..
Меня она не пугает  :Smilie:

----------


## Гьялцен

У меня на кухне висит. :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Aleksey L.

индийских пуранических божеств лучше не трогать )) 

потому как они касаются сугубо космологии (представлении о) внешнем-внутреннем мирах, которые, как известно, перекочевала в ранний буддизм в своем неизменном виде. и символизируют вполне определенные вещи. Вишну - центральный канал тонкого тела, Брахма - Голову, макушку, золотой ум-мудрость, Шиву (великого бога) как пуранического персонажа довольно сильно исказили впоследствии, приписывая его к асурам, как будто Индра - верховный бог небес 33х, а Шива - владыка обители асур по другую сторону, с диадемой из луны (причина данного нововведения не ясна и, скорее всего, просто фантазия составителя), так как сделавший Луну своей диадемой - вне времени. 

В иконографии с небольшими ассимиляциями и обновленными именами присутствует большинство божеств индийского пантеона. И - ничего. 

Советую ознакомиться с мифом пахтания океана богами и антибогами (асурами) возникновением ужасного Калакута-Халахала, олицетворения яда. А изучение соответствующего листа Атласа Тибетской Медицины сделает процесс еще более познавательным.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Нет, это не домысел. Есть 4 мары: Демон сына богов, демон 5-ти негативных эмоций, демон физического тела и демон бога смерти. Первый из них разрушает наше усердие. (из учений Ургьена Ринпоче).


Я вот вчера посмортел, в лекциях ЕС 17 Кармапы Ургьен Тинлея такая же классификация - мара сына богов, мара 5 скандх, мара клеш и мара владыки смерти (ямы). под марой сына богов подразумевают отвлечения на приятные мысли и другие чувственные наслаждения, которые мешают нам воплотить в жизнь позитивные намерения, которые у нас возникают. 8-й Кармапа Микье Дордже говорил, что это одна из разновидностей мары клеш.

----------


## Гьялцен

А где можно найти эти лекции?

----------


## Вова Л.

> А где можно найти эти лекции?


Я читал отрывки в журналах на немецком (если читаете по-немецки, могу дать ссылку). Вообще это из книги "Music in the sky" (на русский, наверно, не переведена, но на английском и немецком есть, на немецком называется "Augenblicke der Erleuchtung").

----------


## Гьялцен

Увы , иностранными не владею...

----------

